# Riding in Virginia?



## lil'prairie

I am moving to Virginia next month and was wondering if anyone has rode there and knows anywhere good to go?


----------



## 08beast

Which part of virgina may help out. I live in the north western part. bout as close to Virginia tech as you can get... how far from there would you be?


----------



## king05

Yeah, tell us what part of Virginia you are moving to and then we could be able to help ya out a little better.


----------



## 08beast

^ Where abouts do you live King05?


----------



## king05

I live near South Boston, Va. which is 30 miles east of Danville. I am only like 5 minutes or so from the North Carolina line.


----------



## 08beast

dang man. i was going to say where goin riding sat but may be a little bit of trip for you.lol... but if you want to go let me know


----------



## king05

I may be headed out of town to do something else, but where are yall riding at anyway?


----------



## 08beast

riding the outlaw trails in west virginia.


----------



## king05

Yep, thats a little far for me this weekend! Have you ever been down to busco beach? Do you put your brute through those big nasty mud holes up there on the outlaw trails?


----------



## 08beast

After going to MIMB meet and great ride i'm going to say we don't really have big nasty holes. but yea i put it into almost anything i can find up here. Never been to busco beach but would really like to. 

here's a ok vid of me..

http://www.youtube.com/v/9vvbT1I-YHc&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&version=3"></param><param


----------



## king05

What part of the outlaw trails do yall ride, cause one trail i've been down up there had a few holes that looked somewhat like that? Nice vid btw


----------



## 08beast

i've rode most all of them up there. mostly between welch and down the creeks and one trail i've only heard called "soggy bottom". there are a few like that up there but not as deep as that one was. i've never really had a prob reaching something solid up there. but thanks maybe next year you can join us down there.. just go ahead and put it on your calender. labor day weekend.. done lol... just hit me up sometime when your coming up this way if you want.


----------



## king05

Alright, thanks man. I would like to come up there one time and hit them holes with my 31's on. Last couple of times i was there, we did more trail riding and i had my 27's on for that. That sounds like where we were. Between ashland and welch and by the stair steps.


----------



## lil'prairie

I'm getting stationed at langley right on the coast


----------



## king05

Well i believe you will be less than a couple of hours from a atv park called busco beach. They have a website so you can look it up and see if thats where ya want to ride. There is definitely plenty of mud out there if you are into that. Also a bunch of trails, a drag strip, a motocross track, plenty of sand, a staight and a circle bog pit, and some small lakes. Great place to ride. Not sure of anywhere else near you tho.


----------



## 2010bruteforce750

Hi I live in between south Boston and danville va we go riding just about every weekend most our trails are 7 to 15 miles of trails with a lot of different places to ride its normal 10 or more ppl when we go . We have trails in dry fork , chatham, keeling and in danville . Hit me up on here and we can get up. It's a lot of snorkled rides a lot that are not .I have a 2010 brute 750 with 27 and I make it every where we go some things I do go around .


----------



## tyler'sgrizz

anybody in northwestern VA by DC?


----------



## lil'prairie

Cool I'll be in va in late december hopefully my quads won't take forever to get there.


----------



## king05

2010bruteforce750 said:


> Hi I live in between south Boston and danville va we go riding just about every weekend most our trails are 7 to 15 miles of trails with a lot of different places to ride its normal 10 or more ppl when we go . We have trails in dry fork , chatham, keeling and in danville . Hit me up on here and we can get up. It's a lot of snorkled rides a lot that are not .I have a 2010 brute 750 with 27 and I make it every where we go some things I do go around .


Hey man, i might just have to get up with ya and do some riding after i finish my winter project for my bike. Do yall ever ride catfish pond?


----------



## trailmaker

Wow 08beast it looks like you have the front end up the entire time your in the water thats nuken futs.
Talk about control yall mudders do some crazy things with yalls machines.


----------



## 08beast

^ i'm def a novice at all that but i'm working on it lol.. just happen to catch a vid of me not headed towards the banks ha.. but thanks anyways


----------



## ThreeSixtyCICJ

Im from SW VA and we normally ride every sunday, been to catfish pond a few times. I prefer the trails closer to home though.


----------



## 08beast

^ which are ??? and what are they like? always looking for a new place to try out:rockn:


----------



## monkeybonezz

I live in South Central Va, commonly called the Tri-Cities. Petersburg, Hopewell, Colonial Heights. I know of a couple private areas around here that are pretty good. Don't know if any of you guys live around here but hit me up if you want to ride in the area. I usually go out 3 weekends per month.


----------



## monkeybonezz

I made a facebook page in-case anyone in VA wants to follow it. I mostly post up some bigger or more eventfull rides that we do. I dont post every ride, like I said, usually the more eventfull ones. If you care look for "Tri-Cities Virginia ATV" community page in facebook. I tried posting a link but it doesnt seem to work for anyone.


----------



## 08beast

i'm assuming that pertersburg va is right beside persburg wv? Just bought a rzr s from tri city lol.. only a short 4 hour drive for us. Whats the average riding time on those private trails? can you spend all day or you ride for 4-5 hours and you've cover them all?


----------



## monkeybonezz

I would say that my private trails are at a pretty novice level. One set is on 20 acres of land which can be covered in all of 20-30 min. My other track of land is 40 acres with about another 200 acres of shared land attached to that 40, but I have only made a limited number of trails so that takes perhaps an hour to cover. 

A good frend has a old ATV/MX park that isnt open to the public anymore (after a dude broke his neck) but he lets anyone that knows him ride. I would say these are intermediate trails. They can take about 3 hours to cover, and if you have a sport quad or MX there is a track with sweet jumps.

There is another area that is about 400-500 acres, (a frend of a friend, takes a little coordination) of private land with some sweet/nightmare mud, depending on the season. This stuff boarders on quick sand, you can walk on it but as soon as you break track, you go down to the frame =). At one pont in one area we had 4 ATV's tied together all stuck and it took a UTV with a super long steel cable to pull us out! This place can take several hours to traverse and is a great ride area. 

Finally there is an area along the river close by that isnt exactally known by me who owns it, I suspect it is owned by the power company or the city. There are tons of trails, great mud holes, and sketchy river crossings. I have been going here for 20+ years and have never had a problem however, it is always a risky feeling getting to the trails. This place is also an all day ride. 

PS Petersburg VA is about 30min directly south of Richmond.


----------



## rybrute06

Whats your friends name? I got a friend of mine that had a track like that and he had that happen and he shut it down. mite be the same guy


----------



## monkeybonezz

@rybrute06
His name is G. Jones (just protecting his name a little).
Do you know him?


----------



## rybrute06

I gotcha. no i don't. friend of mine is a patterson. we both live in blackstone


----------



## Timmi

*No places in southwest Va...*

fortunately H/M is 1 1/2 hours away:

http://www.trailsource.com/scripts/... in virginia&gclid=CI3z7qK8jagCFQrgbgod-h_zCw


----------



## 4freese

rybrute06 said:


> I gotcha. no i don't. friend of mine is a patterson. we both live in blackstone


I live in Blackstone as well. Been here for a while. We are looking to go as a large group to Busco Memorial weekend if anyone is interested. I am either going there or Catfish Pond. I prefer Busco due to its flatter terrain and more riding ability, however they just opened more land at catfish pond in January so we might try that too. The owners were working on a drag track and hill climbs. They took us for a "private tour" while we were there one weekend. Really great people. Fun Times.


----------



## gs340

Anyone near I95 side of Manassas?

Anything in the Prince William / Fairfax county areas?


----------



## 4freese

We come that way sometimes to visit family. We have family in Fairfax and Winchester. I've been looking for more places to ride north of us in northern Virginia or even MD. Not too many ATV Parks around these parts. 

Sent from my DROID X running Gingerbread rooted


----------



## monkeybonezz

Posted up several group rides on my public facebook page. I am part of an ATV group here in VA and here are some of the rides we are going on in the next couple of months.
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Tri-Ci...70018386373442 
The group has a bunch of really mellow folks of all skill levels come out and check us out.


----------



## foot0069

You won't be too far from Slades Park. Cruise 64 west to Williamsburg take the ferry across the river and I think it would only be another 20 miles or so.

http://www.sladespark.com/


----------



## foot0069

Bonezz we're neighbors. A buddy and I would love to get to know you and your group. We have been trying to find somewhere other than Slades. Or always looking for more folks to go there with. Busco beach sounds great just have'nt been able to get there yet. He and a buddy of his got to ride around Berkly plantation a couple of weeks ago I got trapped in honey do and could'nt make it. Can't open the FB link says page not found.


----------



## monkeybonezz

@ foot0069 - Driven by Slades many times but I have never ridden there. A bunch of the guys in our group have been though! We have about 70 members in the group and do at least one group ride per month. (except none this February). Usually have about 8-20 people show up for the group rides, although it varies on holidays etc... 
Also, since we have several people in the group, I have found many local trails that are fun just for a day ride or a few hours. 
Would be fun to meet up. 
Check out my Facebook page (posted above)
or the group page
http://www.meetup.com/va-atv-enthusiast Its free to join the Meetup group for 1 month to see what is is all about. Mike (the group leader) does ask for a $15 fee to join the group. Its well worth it to meet others and plus you get a group T-Shirt once your a member!


----------



## foot0069

Thanks a bunch! Just sent in my membership request. Seems I can't get the link to work from up above.


----------



## 08beast

Link didn't work for me either. I do a lot of ridin in wv if y'all wanna meet up.

Bonezz. Were is the next ride y'all are plannin? I'm always open to new places to ride.


----------



## monkeybonezz

08beast said:


> Link didn't work for me either. I do a lot of ridin in wv if y'all wanna meet up.
> 
> Bonezz. Were is the next ride y'all are plannin? I'm always open to new places to ride.



Looks like we may be going to: 
Busco Beach the weekend after Christmas
Busco Beach in early February
Hatfield McCoys mid March
Rockhouse early/Mid may
and many others
Also people in our group usually organize small weekend rides almost every weekend but they typically arnt as big as the planed out group rides.

Sorry I must not know how to link facebook community pages. My page is listed under the Community pages as "
*"Tri-Cities Virginia ATV" 
*

I usually post most of my rides on the Meetup.com page but the Facebook page is a good place to start!


----------



## foot0069

Bonezz thanks for the heads up. Joined the meetup group. Heading to Slades sunday are ya interested.


----------



## monkeybonezz

Hey foot, I have military Reserve Duty this weekend so I won't be able to make this one. I do have Friday off though!

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk


----------



## foot0069

We did'nt make it after all, everyone here has some kinda bug kicking our butts. Just seemed like too much work at 7:00 this morning to even load up. Yuck hate this crud.


----------



## Birddog4x4

Well new to the site here and from the Prince George Va area, and always looking for new places to ride and people to ride with. I tend to ride at busco beach and slades atv park alot.


----------



## whoolieshop

Welcome birddog! Myself and a pretty decent crew ride busco every chance we get. We are about 3 hours away in Salisbury nc. I've also got some 2wd buddies in Virginia beach and a couple more 4x4 buds in Elizabeth city nc. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Birddog4x4

Thanks for the welcome and I am sure we have passed each other at busco. lol Not to sure the next time I will be going to busco, all depends on the weather. But trying to make a Slades atv park ride in a few weeks. Maybe see ya there....


monkeybonezz, all I have to say bro it is a small atv world.... lol


----------



## Birddog4x4

Throwing this out there, but planning on hitting Slades ATV park either on the 18 or 19 Feb. Do a small ride and maybe meet new riders, so hopefully see y'all there.


----------



## Bacon

Thread needs a bit of an update. To answer the questions from MUCH earlier posts, there are in fact plenty of places to ride in Virginia. The closest to NOVA that I've been able to locate is Moto Cove at the Cove campground in Gore, VA.

Trails are pretty good, although a bit rocky for my liking and I have to say, unless you go off the beaten path, not a whole lot of mud. Advice? Wait till after a good rain.

I've only ridden a couple of other major trails in the area, Taskers Gap being one and it's an alright ride as well if you like a short quiet ride where you don't see too many other riders.

Below you can find a link to all of Virginia's (and some other surrounding areas') Prime atv/OHV locations:

Link


----------



## rybrute06

Me an a sorta small crowd are headed to busco the 17th of march and will be there all weekend. Everyone come on out


----------

